# A few pics from today



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are a few pics from a nice long ride we got in today. It was very rocky so we got beat up pretty good, but we still had a blast. The last two pictures show pretty much the size of the rocks that are all over 80 percent of the trails in that area.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, them some big rocks.lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice!! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet...I can't wait to hit the trails soon....its been a long winter...Muddie49


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yep it is about time for everyone to start posting riding pics and vids again woot woot


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice, Looks like a great place!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet....but man that water looks cold


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

That water was freezing. 5 minutes into our ride we crossed a creek that was deeper than I thought. i didn't lift my feet up and water went right down my left foot. My pants were frozen stiff within about ten minutes but surprisingly my foot never got cold.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like a fun ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome photos!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that creek looked fun! i love riding creeks!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

snipe523 said:


> That water was freezing. 5 minutes into our ride we crossed a creek that was deeper than I thought. i didn't lift my feet up and water went right down my left foot. My pants were frozen stiff within about ten minutes but surprisingly my foot never got cold.


Chest waders....they're great unless they fill up


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Except for the last two pictures, it looks EXACTLY like a place I used to ride in Benton La. I had to scroll back up to see where you lived.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

the first two pics with the powerlines remind me of Superlift ORV park in Hot Springs Arkansas... looks like fun!


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice pics man!! Looks like fun!


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great pictures and man does that water look:rockn: cold...!!!


----------



## Doughboy77 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow! Looks like those trails just go on forever. Cool!


----------

